# Kyoto Moss Spore Log



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Well,
I wanted to make a log of my attempt to grow this moss from spores. I have 2 or 3 inches of almost all peat plus a little bit of coco fiber added in.
It is wrapped in plastic wrap to keep the humidity up.

As shown in the picture, it is underneath a shop light and a couple of other 18 watt bulbs.

I think I read somewhere that I should expect noticable growth by one month from now.

Comments and suggestions are welcomed.
























[/code]


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

*Moss spores*

Any chance you could place them under higher watt lights?
Perhaps a window.

The more light the better as long as they stay very moist.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah,
I think that would be a good idea. I'm going to move them under some direct sunlight from a morning window for a few hours a day or something. That should help with the growth a lot.

Thanks,
-Andy


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have heard the Kyoto moss does better with air circulation, and I was told to start it outside if possible...either way, it wouldn't grow for me...but that's what I was told.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

I can already see some sprouts coming out of the ground. Not very many but I can see at least three of them without looking too hard.

I did fertilize a little bit with the last watering. I'm not for sure off the top of my head what fertilizer it is. It is the stuff that you're supposed to use one drop per gallon. I used one drop for a half gallon.

We'll see....

-Andy


----------



## Tookay (Jul 20, 2006)

This is great Andy. I 'seeded' my tank with kyoto spores around the same time. You are already doing better than I. I don't see any sprouts, though I don't have very good air circulation. I will watch you progress with interest and keep you posted on mine.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/v...start=30&sid=136ec629a05a4ae709c9e99ea651c82d


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Here is a picture with a sprout or two in it. It's not that great of a picture but you should be able to make out the sprouts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

*moss*

those sprouts dont look like kyoto moss when it first begins to grow but dont worry about it, i had a few little sprouts from random vascular plants when i grew this moss before the moss appeared, if they have leaves then pull them out with tweezers, the moss will have a velvety appearance with no distinguishable leaves at first. also you shouldnt really fertilise it with chemical fertilisers for plants, the best thing for it is diluted beer or the water left over from boiling a pan of rice (let it cool down first), you can also mix the spores into this water and spray it onto things to get the moss growing, also dont pour water or fertiliser or anything onto your spores only spray them. i find that spores usually hold out on you untill you're pretty sure they have died somehow then grow pretty quickly.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

I will pluck those right out. I used that super thrive stuff just to add to the quality of the growing medium. I only wanted to use it once. I've been leaving it in a morning window and I have noticed a little more growth of scattered green moss.

I soaked the substrate pretty good at first and then I did it again with the first watering just to make sure that it was thoroughly moist. I mist it whenever it's looking not as moist.

As far as circulation,
I've only been opening it every now and then to mist. It seems to be doing alright.

Thanks for all of the replies everybody.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*Update*

I have been providing a lot of light from an eastern window and a southern window. When it's not getting light from the windows it is getting the shop light.

I would have to say that the spores are doing pretty good for how long I've had them(18 days I think).


----------



## garysumpter (May 26, 2006)

I'm in the same situation as you guys, been about 5 days and im seeing SOME green come through, but not much.

I'm really hoping it starts growing well, If so I will look to grow a LOT more Kyoto and use it in other tanks I have planned.

Keep us informed with photos, always great to see this stuff actually works 

Just hope it durvives when moved into the terrarium 

Gary


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Where did you get your spores?
Is there a place online to get them?


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

So far I've noticed that the more sunlight you provide the faster the growth(which isn't surprising). As far as ventilation goes with this stuff, I keep mine covered with plastic wrap all of the time. I will peak in to check on things every day or so and I'll shake off the water build up on the top of the plastic wrap a few times a day. So far so good.

You can purchase the spores online. I got mine from a local greenhouse in the bonsai section. You should be able to find some fairly easily.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

oops....double post


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Now that's looking more like it!
Congrats!


----------



## rleyh (Jun 21, 2005)

Does anyone have experience with this stuff in a viv? Will it survive 90%+ humidity and constant temperatures?

I like this moss, but I'd rather not wait 2-3 months growing it just to find it won't survive.

Rob


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*09/01/06 Update*



> Does anyone have experience with this stuff in a viv? Will it survive 90%+ humidity and constant temperatures?
> 
> I like this moss, but I'd rather not wait 2-3 months growing it just to find it won't survive.
> 
> Rob


That's a good question and it would be nice to hear from others that have used this moss. From growing so far it hasn't seemed to mind the high temps and humidity.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Good thread; thanks for doing this, andy83.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So far looks good keep us updated.


----------



## garysumpter (May 26, 2006)

Over here in England I have this moss growing and its at the same staes as the photos above, so looks like good stuff.

I have it in a propagator (mini greenhouse) by the window. However I am not considering moving it into the terrarium to see how it does. Thinking the T5 lights in there might give it a boost.

Based on how its growing I wouldnt hesitate to put the spores directly into the terrarium in future.

Any thoughts?

Gary


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*Update 9/08/06*

I think with this moss it's harder to just spray the spores. I think that the frogs will mostly trample them before they can propagate.

Update 9/08/06


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Last night I was checking on the moss and I noticed some white fluffy mold growing. There wasn't really too much but I figured it might multiply rather quick with the plastic wrap on. So, I took off the plastic wrap last night and it is still off. I let it dry out just a little and this morning I sprayed it down good enough. I'll probably cover it tonight and keep an eye out on it.
-Andy


----------



## garysumpter (May 26, 2006)

Looking good, mine looks the same.

Can see that it would be tricky moving it into the terrarium though, so I am going to sprinkle a load of spores INSIDE the terrarium. I think the moisture plus the light from two T5s will do a great job!

Gary


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Wow, it's already been a week....










I still havn't covered it back up yet. I've made sure it is moist for the most part. Yesterday I let it dry out some. I'm not certain if I'm going to leave it uncovered.

-Andy


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*Update*

double post


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*Update*

I left it uncovered for a few good days and I put the plastic wrap on a day or two ago. It doesn't look as vigorous as it did before but I'm sure it will bounce back. There was one time that I didn't spray it down for a while and it dried out a little too much.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Let me guess...the board was working slow for you tonight?  That's when I double post--I always assume I didn't hit the submit button right the first time...

Anyway--are you going to add the moss to a viv soon?


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

I'm going to put it in my 40gal breeder when I'm done with construction. http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19118


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Ooh, nice thread--I've subscribed to it!

You call yourself "trigger happy" but IMO you are a model of patience and forethought...even growing your moss while constructing your viv. You are a good example for all of us less patient types...


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*nice stuff*

I used 2 packs in my 40 hex and the stuff is everywhere..been almost a year now..I'll try to get pics tommorrow...it's a few different species...CHAd


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*Update 9/30/06*


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: nice stuff*

Please post pics... 



CTM75 said:


> I used 2 packs in my 40 hex and the stuff is everywhere..been almost a year now..I'll try to get pics tommorrow...it's a few different species...CHAd


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*Update 10/07/06*


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*Update 10/14/06*


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*Update 10/21/06*


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*Update 10/28/06*

Slowly but surely.


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: nice stuff*



kyle1745 said:


> Please post pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seconded.


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*hey*

hey! where do you find that stuff??


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: hey*



hoyta said:


> hey! where do you find that stuff??


google shows bonzia supply stores sell it. looks to have "fertilizers/chemicals" in it though.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah,

That's interesting. Just quickly browsing it appears that at least one brand does put fert/chemicals in with the spores. The spores that I have left no indication of having anything else but the spores. So, that is something to look out for.

-Andy


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

*Update 11/11/06*

Here is another update. I'm not for sure but it looks like there could be two different species of moss in there. Is there any way that the peat could be producing moss?

I was just wondering because the spots that are yellow with longer shoots are growing pretty well but they look different than the other bright green parts.

I hope I'm wrong about that but it was something that caught my eye.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Yes, and the bright green does look like peat moss. If you can post a close up of the stuff I can tell you for sure.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: hey*



hoyta said:


> hey! where do you find that stuff??


try ebay i saw a bunch of people selling this stuff as spores for like $5 including shipping


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

its spaghum coming back.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Hmmm,

That's what I was afraid of. Here are a couple of closer shots of the moss. Would you say the brighter green moss is the spaghum or is it the longer fibered stuff?

Because I've been working with this stuff for so long I think I'm going to still let it do what it's going to do. Would you guys see any problems with still using it?


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Double Post


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Many of us would be delighted to have our sphagnum come to life...


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Working on it :lol: Week after I got some spaghnum from jason w/ some frogs and spread it in the tank, its has started sprouting back to life all over lol. I keep my tanks pretty wet though. If all else fails my dart algae will cover the spaghnum eventually anyway or ill just get riccia. Kyoto moss is looking good man!!! I am kind of thinking about buying one of those spore packets now lol.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The bright green stuff is peat coming back to life. It happened in my 75g where I had ued peat moss to back fill a piece of wood that was about an inch from the top of the tank. It did end out browning out after a while though. This is after it looked good for a few months:


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

That looks so thick and lush! Imagine it growing way up there!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, I just ordered some of those spores so when I get the viv set up hopefully I can get them to grow. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

andy83 said:


> I can already see some sprouts coming out of the ground. Not very many but I can see at least three of them without looking too hard.
> 
> I did fertilize a little bit with the last watering. I'm not for sure off the top of my head what fertilizer it is. It is the stuff that you're supposed to use one drop per gallon. I used one drop for a half gallon.
> 
> ...


I know this is 3 yrs after the fact, but how did it turn out? I am about to start my own, so I wanted to see how yours is doing now.


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

same..just order some kyoto moss spores..was wondering how your result?


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I personally tried growing some, I never even saw a tiny bit of green 
I still have half the package, I might try some other substrat or method the next time.
I ll have to read thru this thread at job tomorrow ;0


----------

